
What's the largest amount of great code you have ever seen work? - fabiopetrillo
Inspired be the question &quot;What&#x27;s the largest amount of bad code you have ever seen work?&quot;, I would like to know if we could identify the <i></i>largest great amount of code you have ever seen work<i></i>. Thanks a lot for your thoughts!
======
davelnewton
I suppose it'd depend on the definitions of "great" and "work". Original moon
shots? Latex? In general, once you reach a critical mass of code, it stops
being "great" and starts being "mundane", because "mundane" works.

------
hazz99
The Erlang BEAM VM is fantastic work of art, from what I've heard. I've tried
reading the source, but it's all low-level optimized C code, which goes way
over my head.

------
deanmoriarty
Linux kernel. Huge, but well organized and relatively easy to read.

